# Japanese Couple Arguing About Sex



## jswordy (Jan 25, 2015)

A Japanese couple is arguing about how to perform highly erotic sex:

Husband: "Sukitaki. mojitaka!"

Wife replies: "Kowanini! mowi janakpa!"

Husband says angrily: "Toka a anji rodi roumi yakoo!"

Wife on her knees literally begging: "Mimi nakoundinda tinkouji!"

Husband shouts angrily: "Na miaou kina Tim kouji!"



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 



I can't believe you just sat there trying to read this – you don’t know Japanese. 

You'll read anything as long as it’s about sex.... you need serious help!!!


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 25, 2015)

That was really very hot. Steamy. Hard to believe that you got away with posting that on this site...


----------



## richmke (Jan 25, 2015)

I used google translate. You are going to get in trouble with the ladies.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2015)

richmke said:


> I used google translate. You are going to get in trouble with the ladies.



LMAO, so did I


----------



## jswordy (Jan 26, 2015)

richmke said:


> I used google translate. You are going to get in trouble with the ladies.



Pfft! So what else is new? 

UNDER EDIT: It is funny as hell how many people have tried to Google Translate this joke! They even have it posted in forums, asking the translation. 

They need serious help!


----------

